# Exploding potatoes, comments/feedback?



## blissful (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't like to peel potatoes, who does?

Usually I boil them, 10 or so, around 3 lbs. After they are cooked I peel them--but it is so much easier after boiling. I just scrape them down with the knife. I make mashed potatoes.Sometimes potato salad.

Lately, since the potatoes are 'JUST HARVESTED' they are breaking up when I boil them. At first I thought they broke up because I stuck them with a fork. When I say 'broke up' I mean the skin has split and sometimes they split into part of the potato. This last batch broke up and I didn't stick them with a fork.

So are JUST HARVESTED potatoes more prone to breaking open when boiling? If so, I never knew that. Anyone with experience on this?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 5, 2011)

I think it depends on the type of potato and also I think last couple of years potatoes really have not been good at all. I mean taste.


----------



## blissful (Oct 5, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I think it depends on the type of potato and also I think last couple of years potatoes really have not been good at all. I mean taste.


Charlie, thank you for the response.
These are russets (according to the bag), and they look like russets too.

No one here is complaining of the taste, we made 3 lbs yesterday and they are almost gone (3 people!), this batch is another 3 lbs and I'm sure they'll disappear in no time.
I know we should grow our own, we just haven't this past few years. Still, I don't know that it will solve the exploding potato problem.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 5, 2011)

This is the reason I almost always buy red skin potatoes.  They hold their shape and have much more flavor.  They can be mashed or cut up for potato salad as well as baking or nuking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have no idea. Mine don't do that, but I harden them in the sun for at least a day before I but them in the root cellar. I have Norland, Kennebec, and Russian Blue potatoes. Reds are known for having very thin skin, so that might be why--a very thin-skinned variety and maybe they were dug and not hardened?


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 5, 2011)

We like to wash, peel and quarter many of our potatoes before cooking.  For quite some time (several years) many potatoes, particularly Dole brand, seem to have a fair amount of dark spots in their interiors.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 5, 2011)

Russets have higher fat content which makes them a better potato for baking; red-skinned potatoes have a waxier texture which make them a better potato (of the two) for boiling. Gotta love Google U.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 6, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I have no idea. Mine don't do that, but I harden them in the sun for at least a day before I but them in the root cellar. I have Norland, Kennebec, and Russian Blue potatoes. Reds are known for having very thin skin, so that might be why--a very thin-skinned variety and maybe they were dug and not hardened?


 CWS we have different varieties over here, I have about 180 lbs of 3 types in store. I tried a baking pot this year called Cara, Cara produces uniform large spuds and are the best bakers I have grown. My reds are Desiree and Roosters.Over here for our winter pots we leave them in the ground for two wks after the haulm dies then dig and dry in the shed and bag.
The exploding spud, I noticed with my fresh dug spuds that they will break up if I dig them within two days of heavy rain.


----------



## blissful (Oct 6, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The exploding spud, I noticed with my fresh dug spuds that they will break up if I dig them within two days of heavy rain.


I am pretty sure these were just harvested and not last year's crop.
I'm betting they are just 'too fresh' and that's why they are breaking up.
I never have this problem in the winter or spring when I buy 50#'s at a time.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Russets have higher fat content which makes them a better potato for baking; red-skinned potatoes have a waxier texture which make them a better potato (of the two) for boiling. Gotta love Google U.




All potatoes really don't have much fat at all.  Russets are a high starch potato while reds are not.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 6, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> We like to wash, peel and quarter many of our potatoes before cooking. For quite some time (several years) many potatoes, particularly Dole brand, seem to have a fair amount of dark spots in their interiors.


 
Same here.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 7, 2011)

I dug some of my Norlands yesterday. They went right into the pot, no hardening off (once we dig all the spuds out of the ground, we will harden them off for storage). The Norlands were EXCELLENT (and the leftovers were great fried for breakfast with FRESH eggs). We didn't harden these because we only dug enough for eating. I do remember the yellow potatoes we'd boil in Germany...they were quite waxy--and very good. I think that potatoes that are "mealy" don't make as good of boiled potatoes. The Russian blues are not as good boiled as they are baked or fried. And, yes, I meant starch, not fat (but starch to me = fat <g>).


----------



## blissful (Oct 7, 2011)

I can see I need to explain a few things.
First, Russets are the least expensive potato, it fits into my budget, other kinds do not.
All you rich people, more power to you. If any of you want my 20 year old son for a few years--just to feed him, PM me.
Second, I don't like peeling potatoes, but, Bill and Charlie are invited to come over any day of the week to peel and quarter potatoes with me, it's always more fun to do with someone else helping!

I wonder if these boiling - exploding potatoes are the same as the baking - exploding potatoes. Too much moisture, healthy skin, recent harvest.
I'm afraid to bake them now (and I've got another 10 lbs after these are gone!). Testing testing.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 7, 2011)

Bliss, I've had the same thing happen.  Like you, I HATE peeling potatoes almost as much as I hate peeling apples for pie.  I can't say I notice if I buy the freshly harvested ones, I tend to buy the Wisconsin grown ones.  I wonder if they have more moisture so they get over saturated?  Regardless, it makes it much harder to make potato salad because they get a little more soggy it seems.  Are you just mashing them?


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 8, 2011)

blissful said:


> I can see I need to explain a few things.
> First, Russets are the least expensive potato, it fits into my budget, other kinds do not.
> All you rich people, more power to you. If any of you want my 20 year old son for a few years--just to feed him, PM me.
> Second, I don't like peeling potatoes, but, Bill and Charlie are invited to come over any day of the week to peel and quarter potatoes with me, it's always more fun to do with someone else helping!
> ...


Thanks for the invite but I gotta stay home and sharpen my wife's potato peeler.
Tonight she cooked some whole new potatoes with the skins on for making a potato salad.  They looked so good cooling unskinned in the colander that I'd just as well have eaten them that way but after skinning and slicing they did make a dandy salad with an onion, vinegar, oil and bouillon broth marinade.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 8, 2011)

Red potatoes are the way to go for potato salad.  They hold their shape and have more flavor.  I rarely peel them.  It adds to the color of the dish and just seems more rustic.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm--I hate peeling potatoes as well--I blame it on being left-handed. However, I have an apple peeler. I've used it for pears and apples, but have not tried it for potatoes--anyone? Does the starch in the potato jam the apple peeler? I was taught to prick baked potatoes. I've never had any explode when baked (as long as they were pricked first).


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 8, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Red potatoes are the way to go for potato salad.  They hold their shape and have more flavor.  I rarely peel them.  It adds to the color of the dish and just seems more rustic.


I agree but, to keep the peace, I have to eat what my better half puts on the table.  My job is to pay the bills and sharpen her knives..


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2011)

@Blissful
The labor to grow potatoes is the same. What differs is the yield/plant. I've noticed that my Russian Blues don't produce as many tubers as my Kennebecs. The Norland production / plant is between the two. And, I am really surprised at how much the cost of a 10 lb of spuds has gone up since 2008.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> I agree but, to keep the peace, I have to eat what my better half puts on the table. My job is to pay the bills.


 One of my favorite potato salads is to use early potatoes from the Norland (red), Russian Blues, and Kennebecs dressed with an oil and vinegar dressing and fresh herbs. A very pretty salad. When we've subbed Yukon Gold for Kennebecs, the Yukon Golds are more "mealy" and not as good as the Kennebecs in potato salad.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 8, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> One of my favorite potato salads is to use early potatoes from the Norland (red), Russian Blues, and Kennebecs dressed with an oil and vinegar dressing and fresh herbs. A very pretty salad. When we've subbed Yukon Gold for Kennebecs, the Yukon Golds are more "mealy" and not as good as the Kennebecs in potato salad.



I don't care for the taste of Yukon Gold either.  Kind of metallic.


----------



## podonnel45 (Oct 8, 2011)

Possibly due to a higher internal water content just after harvesting which turns to steam when cooking- a bit like pop corn.  Try hardening by drying a few days and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## blissful (Oct 9, 2011)

podon.........probably, internal water content, yes.

SO tonight, out of a sick curiosity, I baked the last 10 potatoes and YES just now one exploded in the oven.
I thought someone was coming down from upstairs and stepped on something or fell, BUT NO, it was an exploded potato. How nice! (I have another 10 lbs of these)
I didn't stick them with a knife or fork, I did cut 2 of them to remove some areas, I didn't like the look of, while I was washing them. It wouldn't surprise me ONE BIT if another exploded before they finished cooking in the next 10 minutes.

So, having boiled and baked potatoes for 40 years........I'd say, this recently harvested batch, of russets.....is just prone to exploding. Fresh, high moisture content. Now I know.


----------



## pmeheran (Nov 30, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> This is the reason I almost always buy red skin potatoes.  They hold their shape and have much more flavor.  They can be mashed or cut up for potato salad as well as baking or nuking.



The last few years here in south texas, the red potatoes have tasted like dirt.  Since then I have switched to yukon gold, but they sometimes have a bacterial rot in the center.  The Michuacana store down the road had giant russets about 1.5 lbs. each at 59 cents a lbs. This I thought was great and I learned a little spanish every time I went there. Definitely a win win, however when we came home from vacation the store was shut down and empty.  The only thing I thought of was that someone bought them out.  Too bad I always liked their good cheap vegetables.  Whoops, sorry about the stream of consciousness.


----------



## pmeheran (Nov 30, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Russets have higher fat content which makes them a better potato for baking; red-skinned potatoes have a waxier texture which make them a better potato (of the two) for boiling. Gotta love Google U.



FAT?  FAT?  I just checked with the USDA food nutrient database.  According to them one raw medium russet potato has 0.17 Kcal of lipids[fats].  I think you mean starch.  When my potatoes start to turn green and maybe sprout alittle, they convert the starch to sugars and get glutinous.  This is not good for either baked or mashed potatoes. Russets when unsprouted make absolutely wonderful bakers.  Granted, different varieties of potatoes vary in their starch content.  This is to be expected.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 30, 2011)

pmeheran said:


> FAT?  FAT?  I just checked with the USDA food nutrient database.  According to them one raw medium russet potato has 0.17 Kcal of lipids[fats].  I think you mean starch.  When my potatoes start to turn green and maybe sprout alittle, they convert the starch to sugars and get glutinous.  This is not good for either baked or mashed potatoes. Russets when unsprouted make absolutely wonderful bakers.  Granted, different varieties of potatoes vary in their starch content.  This is to be expected.



I think she meant to say starch.


----------



## pmeheran (Nov 30, 2011)

blissful said:


> I don't like to peel potatoes, who does?
> 
> Usually I boil them, 10 or so, around 3 lbs. After they are cooked I peel them--but it is so much easier after boiling. I just scrape them down with the knife. I make mashed potatoes.Sometimes potato salad.
> 
> ...




I grew up in Connecticut and now that I live in far south texas, I still see newly harvested potatoes sold as new potatoes.  However, they are sold at a smaller size and not the bigger sizes you usually see.  Perhaps, since the new potatoes are smaller, they won't fragment when boiled.  If you are getting large potatoes that are as we say, new then you may have to bite the bullet and have your spouse peel them and dice them and promise him a treat.  Good luck, I live where potatoes rot in the ground.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2011)

blissful said:


> podon.........probably, internal water content, yes. SO tonight, out of a sick curiosity, I baked the last 10 potatoes and YES just now one exploded in the oven.
> I thought someone was coming down from upstairs and stepped on something or fell, BUT NO, it was an exploded potato. How nice! (I have another 10 lbs of these)


 
I am sitting here roaring my head off. We have mundane problems like shootings, murder in the streets. You have exploding potatoes.


----------



## blissful (Nov 30, 2011)

pmeheran said:


> If you are getting large potatoes that are as we say, new then you may have to bite the bullet and have your spouse peel them and dice them and promise him a treat.


SERIOUSLY?????
What do you think I should promise him? A dog treat? 
"come on honey peel those potatoes and I'll give you a treat"
What kind of a remark is that anyway?


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2011)

*What kind of 'taters*

CSW, what kind of potatoes are gown on PEI? I always try to get them or ones grown in Aroostook County, ME. They just have a better flavor and are good for baking or boiling.


----------



## blissful (Nov 30, 2011)

Addie said:


> I am sitting here roaring my head off. We have mundane problems like shootings, murder in the streets. You have exploding potatoes.


This is true, good point.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2011)

I play a game with myself when it comes to peeling potatoes. I lean over the sink, and with the water running, and my trusty serrated peeler, I peel each potatoes right over the disposal in one continuous strip. Job done in no time. But them I live alone and peel only one potato for each meal. 

Oh and one more thing. Bliss and pmeheran, thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2011)

Addie said:
			
		

> I am sitting here roaring my head off. We have mundane problems like shootings, murder in the streets. You have exploding potatoes.



  That's why we call it Discuss Cooking!


----------



## blissful (Nov 30, 2011)

Addie said:


> Oh and one more thing. Bliss and pmeheran, thanks for my laugh for the day.



I'm still laughing about princessfiona's post on this thread, about chickens...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/stuffing-whats-up-with-eggs-76235-2.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 30, 2011)

blissful said:


> I'm still laughing about princessfiona's post on this thread, about chickens...
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/stuffing-whats-up-with-eggs-76235-2.html



What?  The two chickens hiding eggs?


----------



## blissful (Nov 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  The two chickens hiding eggs?


Something like "awk awk, act like a chicken, cluck cluck cluck"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 30, 2011)

blissful said:


> Something like "awk awk, act like a chicken, cluck cluck cluck"



Those things always occur to me...the voices, in my head...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 1, 2011)

Addie said:


> I play a game with myself when it comes to peeling potatoes. I lean over the sink, and with the water running, and my trusty serrated peeler, I peel each potatoes right over the disposal in one continuous strip. Job done in no time. But them I live alone and peel only one potato for each meal.
> 
> Oh and one more thing. Bliss and pmeheran, thanks for my laugh for the day.


Blimey soul mate I do that with apples.
I would also like to say that I have read your frank and open posts about your lifestyle.
I dont do sychophancy I cant even spell it but may your winter holidays bring you equations of grandeur and gastronomical delights!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 1, 2011)

Someone asked upthread about using an apple peeler on potatoes--yep, works well.  Unscrew the corer/slicer bit from the end of the peeler, unless you want thin slices for something.  You will have to peel a few stray bits that the peeler misses.

It works best on round potatoes.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 1, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Red potatoes are the way to go for potato salad. They hold their shape and have more flavor. I rarely peel them. It adds to the color of the dish and just seems more rustic.


I've heard that they are better for you unpeeled also. I don't know if this is fact or fiction. I do know I like the taste better with the peels in the dishes.


----------



## Addie (Dec 1, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I've heard that they are better for you unpeeled also. I don't know if this is fact or fiction. I do know I like the taste better with the peels in the dishes.


 
'Tis true. The skins are loaded with nutrients. The healthiest objects in your home are the sink and the trash. We loved to toss all those good juices down the drain, and what doesn't go there, hits the trash bag.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 1, 2011)

blissful said:


> I wonder if these boiling - exploding potatoes are the same as the baking - exploding potatoes. Too much moisture, healthy skin, recent harvest. I'm afraid to bake them now (and I've got another 10 lbs after these are gone!). Testing testing.



I just think you got some defective potatoes. I would return them to the manufacturer for a replacement or refund.


----------



## blissful (Dec 1, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I just think you got some defective potatoes. I would return them to the manufacturer for a replacement or refund.


Sir Loin--I'm not much of a returner of goods.
I was watching some food show the other day --the Diner's and Drives show--the chef/cook said they only bought potatoes aged/dried/cured for 4 months to make perfect fries. That makes me think that potatoes need to be dried a while before using. (like garlic, like popcorn--and maybe other vegetables)


----------

